

The Big Red Word vs. the Little Green Man - chunkyslink
http://www.slate.com/id/2246107/

======
jdietrich
I can't help but think of the USA's reluctance to adopt the metric system. The
admirable sense of individualism and autonomy that so characterises the USian
national identity seems to be something of an obstacle when it comes to
adopting international standards.

I expect in practice there is relatively little difference in performance,
especially under emergency lighting conditions, but the running man is just
such a beautifully elegant symbol that I can't help but favour it. I find the
international ideals that have driven pictographic communication rather
moving; It's the same feeling I get scanning the departure board in an
international railway station and seeing all the myriad places, peoples and
cultures that are all joined up by modernity.

------
balding_n_tired
Running? How do we know he's not skating or dancing?

